# A bit of fun - choose one lure colour to rule them all!



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

G'day guys. Hypothetical question if you're the type thats wants to cut to the chase.

Im a believer that the right lure (and colour of lure) is the one attached to the end of your line, in the water and in 'the zone'. Colour is more secondary and as usually touted 'to catch the fisherman not the fish'. Trial and error sorts out the rest. There aren't magic colours. Yes, It may be important under certain light conditions, i.e some colours may be more visible and in some situations the fish will only bite one thing but usually it seems that they'll bite on a range of colours as long as it's in front of em. Still fun to buy em and make that decision what to tie on though 

However, a random though popped into my head and it got me to thinking it might be interesting what others may also think/choose: If you had to choose only one colour to use for ALL your lures to fish on say, an around Australia trip what would you pick? It It will need to then cover all fishing types (i.e trout/natives/estuary and pelagics etc) and all applicable lures too (including hardbodies and soft plastics etc).

After a bit of agonizing and chopping between two final colours I think my choise would be, drumroll, black. Reason: purely as it would be quite visible in most circumstances.

Funnily enough while I own a few black lures they are by no means common in my lure box! Maybe I need to go shopping....

So what would you pick in the above hypothetical?

Do you favour one particular colour in your lure box or would you just pick any old colour as it really matters not a jot!


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Thinking about it, probably 20% of my HBs are some sort of variation of Ghost Gill.

The only thing I've caught on a black lure is a toad fish.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Black and gold


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Chartreuse and clear hardbody


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

Would go the power minnow in pearl watermelon in 3" and 4" .not much around that you won't catch with that


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Black and Gold,
Black and Gold,
Black and gold.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree 100% with your theory about lure colour and will add that the best colour to buy for an trip around the country is the cheapest one on eBay!

Since we're all having a bit of fun, my go-to colour would have to be gold, closely followed by pink.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Black and gold, or, purple and gold.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Pink


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Chartreuse? WTF it's green! :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

foxx1 said:


> Chartreuse? WTF it's green! :lol:


Yah, mew too, wou
Don't have a clue what colour people are referring to, worse than cars!


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Had to look it up. 
Stop the madness blue is blue at best it can be broken down into dark blue or light blue not indigo or any other description


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Rainbow Trout!

I've used two lures with that colouring, and they are/were screamers.

Jimbo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

foxx1 said:


> Chartreuse? WTF it's green!


When you look at it in many lure brands it is nearer yellow and is a good colour on the belly of HBs.

When I mix chartreuse, it is a lot of yellow and just a dash of green in the mix, the lower colour in this link
http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chartreuse_green


----------



## Iseered (Oct 25, 2010)

Black and Gold hands down. :twisted:


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Clear purple and grey/brown. Same as the ghost wakasagi on atomic hards.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Good 'ol Qantas red and white.


Yep, that's my vote.


----------

